# one Bonc must have missed



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Still waiting on one more detonation!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nothing here :dunno:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

it takes a little longer for scotland to get the mail :hmm: :lol:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Nothing here :dunno:


Wasn't aimed at you...I got something special planned for you an yer brudda :twisted:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Madmike said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing here :dunno:
> ...


WHY ME ????? :tease:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > thehat101 said:
> ...


cuz you razzed me about whether the BONC was all talk...i don't forget. :cheeky:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

LMAO I was only kidding :???: :shock: :???:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Mike, you think that was bad, you shoulda heard what he told me about the BONC when we talked a few weeks ago....















































:rotfl:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah, I wouldn't doubt it one bit....I'm gonna wrap him up in el ropo dog turdos.... :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

We have a stray bomb?!?!?


Or is this the first bomb to actually wipe a member off the board? :???:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Was expecting to hear from Rob by now...maybe just a delay.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Madmike said:


> Was expecting to hear from Rob by now...maybe just a delay.


I know that he said that he moved to a new place. Did you send it to the new address?


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh hell.. A new house about to be destroyed. That's gotta suck. His new addy is about to be "1 Crater Lane in Ouchville, USA"


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Hopefully the usps is not enjoying some good smokes


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Madmike said:


> Still waiting on one more detonation!


Anyone know how to contact Robwhite????


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Madmike said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting on one more detonation!
> ...


PM CRIDER ???? :???:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I just called and left him a message...


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

CRider said:


> I just called and left him a message...


thanks......


----------

